# Pocket Sundial



## norflo2norcal (Feb 14, 2013)

While searching the riverbank a couple evenings ago, I spotted this "pocket" sundial on top of the sand after high tide.  I think it is my most favorite find to date.  Does anyone have an idea as to how old this may be?  It is about 3 inches in diameter.  There is no writing on the back to clue me in.







 ~Bree


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a sundial missing its GNOMON. It's not everyday you get to use GNOMON in a sentence.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 15, 2013)

After a quick search it seems to be a pretty recent creation, definitely postwar. Others very similar are marked "Korea" on the rear, and yours seems to be made out of diecast zinc. It certainly is a cool find but more "vintage" than "antique".


----------



## epackage (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's yours in perfect condition, cool find IMO....


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice riverbank find.  That ancient one they had on pawn stars was pretty cool.


----------



## norflo2norcal (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input, guys.  Antique or vintage, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 15, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

